# apache22 broken?



## bluetick (Mar 2, 2012)

I've fetched the file from a couple of other servers listed on apache.org but they toss the same error.


```
===>  WARNING: Vulnerability database out of date, checking anyway
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for apache-2.2.19
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for apache22/httpd-2.2.22.tar.bz2.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: apache22/httpd-2.2.22.tar.bz2
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/www/apache22/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
chillhd# make NO_CHECKSUM=yes

 To enable a module category: WITH_<CATEGORY>_MODULES
 To disable a module category: WITHOUT_<CATEGORY>_MODULES

 Per default categories are:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ DAV CACHE MISC
 Categories available:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ CACHE DAV EXPERIMENTAL LDAP  MISC PROXY SSL SUEXEC THREADS

  To see all available knobs, type make show-options
  To see all modules in different categories, type make show-categories
  You can check your modules configuration by using make show-modules

===>  WARNING: Vulnerability database out of date, checking anyway
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for apache-2.2.19
===>  Extracting for apache-2.2.22_5
===>   apache-2.2.22_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
        Input file = /usr/ports/distfiles/apache22/httpd-2.2.22.tar.bz2, output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.


===>  Patching for apache-2.2.22_5
===>   apache-2.2.22_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for apache-2.2.22_5
patch: **** can't cd to /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22: No such file or directory
=> Patch patch-Makefile.in failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2012)

Remove /usr/ports/distfiles/apache22/httpd-2.2.22.tar.bz2, run a *make clean distclean* in the port directory to make sure, and try again.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2012)

distclean is equivalent to clean delete-distfiles, so just make distclean is enough.


----------



## bluetick (Mar 2, 2012)

That was it.

I had ran make clean, but not distclean.

Thanks


----------

